# ProjectPigeon Youtube Channel



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys its me, (abzantz) I have changed my username as I am now on youtube making videos of my pigeons. 

I hope you like my channel. I am making these videos for people who are new to keeping pigeons and need information on keeping pigeons. This is my first video that I have ever talked in so I am very nervous on how you people take to it. 

If I say any information that is wrong please correct me and I will change it.

Here is the video. Rate, like and subscribe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAL2yh_gPGc&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice Video,im Sure The More Videos You Do They Will Be Better And Help New Fanciers Keep It Up.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice vid for a first time, next time write down every thing you want to say and then stay in those boundarys. Maybe you should give a little back ground on the birds and how you got started.
Dave


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I think you did pretty well for your first vid

Good Stuff


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice job. BTW...I think if you just change your username, as opposed to creating a whole new one, all of your old profile info (# of posts, profile page, photo albums, etc, will just transfer over to your new username).

I think you did well in the narration...seems you were a bit tongue-tied in the first minute but it got much better as you went along. I agree, next time write a 'script' to read from...this way the narration will be much smoother.

Once again CrazyPete makes some good suggestions. Beyond writing a script...begin to think about the theme of each 'episode' you are going to make...and put them in an order which makes sense (for example, if you do one on *how to treat common illnesses*...that should probably come after the episode on *proper care & feeding*...and proper care and feeding should probably come after the segment on *proper housing*...etc.)

Also, cinematically (sorry, my best friend is a filmmaker ) think more about the images you want to communicate. There was a lot of close-ups of the loft...but visually, not many shots which gave the viewer an idea of where it is actually located...what the immediate and overall environment and surroundings are, etc.

You could have started with a far-off view of the loft in the yard (I assume)...showing how its location relates to your house/flat, etc...then start zooming in on the details.

One final thought ( I am sure you are saying 'thank goodness this guy's done !')...consider whether YOU want to be in the video yourself. You don't have to be...some folks prefer narrating from behind-camera. But consider that it can also make a good impression on a viewer if they can actually connect visually with the host/narrator; in which case you'd need to call in one of your blokes to be a cameraperson....


Keep it up...good start !


----------



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi thank you all for your kind comments and suggestions. I have taken them all on board for my next videos. Unfortunately I have lost my phone that I record from. So I will not be making any more videos until I find it. It is summer holidays now so I am hoping to make allot of great tutorials for keeping pigeons. So recently I got 2 new pigeons. They are real stunners. I have question. I have have a male and female that get alone good not all the time but they don't mind each other. I have put them into a separate breeding loft with a large dog bowl. They can not see the other birds. I am just wondering how long it normally takes for the pigeons to start pairing as at the moment the female and male are not interested? 

THANKYOU for eveything. I really think these videos will go far. 

Abz


----------

